

Anthem didn't encrypt stolen data - anigbrowl
http://www.wsj.com/articles/investigators-eye-china-in-anthem-hack-1423167560

======
owly
Unacceptable. Should be mandatory for all healthcare companies with steep
fines for non-compliance.

~~~
hockley
Why limit to healthcare companies? Anyone with that dataset should have the
same mandates.

